# I Met With The Governor Today



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

I had to opportunity to speak one on one with Governor Crist today after I covered his tour of freeze damage to citrus groves near Haines City and Davenport. 

I've known Charlie and have been on a first name basis with him for a long time. 

He is an avid fisherman himself, he was even wearing jeans and a Guy Harvey snook belt. LOL

I took the time after the tour to make sure he understands the impact the freeze had on our entire fishery and especially the snook fishery here in our state of Florida.

I mentioned Ron Taylor's report on Bay News Nine and also mentioned the Snook Foundation's reports. I also spoke of the buzz on the internet forums about all the fish kills and the many reports coming in from around the state. 

As a fellow angler, Charlie seemed genuinely concerned and I hope he follows up in this area with folks like Ron Taylor who will be able to access the damage and offer appropriate measures to appease the damage we suffered. 

At least I feel like I did my part to represent us anglers.


----------



## 1fishingfool (Apr 24, 2009)

thank you for bringing up the snook kill. I love to catch these fish and now that i have read about how many snook are floating around dying it almost brings a tear to my eye. I have read in some fishing reports this week that there are thousands of fishing floating around the lagoons. This freeze is going to be a big problem for us fisherman. I am going out tomorrow to try and see if any of the reds will eat yet. But for the most part I want to go out and see all these fish dead with my own eyes. I also read in a report that there were gators dead as well. The bad news of what this freeze has done is just getting worse and worse. I cant even imagine how much money the local citrus guys have lost this season. I heard that Fl oranges supply 40% of the worlds oranges, I guess not this year.


----------



## snookman (Sep 13, 2004)

I have also heard from several folks that a large number of big trout have been killed. Nobody wants to hear it, but I hope they close the season on trout and snook for the year. It's a small price to pay to help the fish stocks build up. My favorite fish to eat is snook, but I could do without it for a year.


Clay


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

Snook you sure do love the sport of fishing!! Hope your Florida fishery doesn't take a beating like what we are experiencing here in N.C.


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

Thanks guys. Looks like it's going to be as bad as some have predicted. The FWC has moved quickly in response to the fish kills and have closed snook down at least until the traditional September 1st opening.


----------



## Smittroc (May 1, 2009)

SnookMook said:


> Thanks guys. Looks like it's going to be as bad as some have predicted. The FWC has moved quickly in response to the fish kills and have closed snook down at least until the traditional September 1st opening.


Hey Im from Va and I heard about u guys mishap. What a terrible thing. Are u taking any pics?


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

Smittroc--Unfortunately I was assigned to another beat this week which kept me in the interior of the state covering the sinkhole closures of U.S. 27 and I-4 as well as the freeze damage to the tropical fish farm industry, along with the damage to the agriculture business. That included citrus, strawberries, and various other vegetables grown here in Florida.

It was a busy week capped off by spending Thursday with State Rep. Adam Putnam and Friday with Governor Charlie Crist as they toured the state accessing the freeze damage.

I wish fishing was my full time job, but alas it is not. 

At least not yet anyway.


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

Thank you SnookMook. I glad to hear a level head at least got to talk to the Gov.


----------



## Sea Level (Nov 20, 2005)

Mookie, we've had a goodly number of Snook killed here in the Palm Coast canals. We even had some canal areas freeze over with sheet ice. On the plus side I've seen a few lethargic, but alive Snook in the 14-18" range swimming right next to the seawall behind the house. Hopefully these recent sunny days will bring some quick relief.

My son who is an FWC officer in the Keys has told me of his recent activities including documenting fish kills and numerous sea turtle rescues.


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

Thanks everyone.

Sea Level--I've heard reports coming in from all over the state. Everything from snook up and down both coasts, to juvenile tarpon in backwater country, to bonefish in Key Biscayne and the Upper Keys.

Not to mention other species not necessarily targeted by sport fisherman, but nonetheless essential for the marine ecosystem. This freeze and the resulting fish kills are being hailed as the worst in modern recorded history.

It is truly sad. 

I will be following up this week with the Governor and few other of our high up elected officials that I am on a first name basis with. 

You can count on that.


----------



## 9iron (Jan 13, 2009)

SnookMook said:


> Thanks everyone.
> 
> Sea Level--I've heard reports coming in from all over the state. Everything from snook up and down both coasts, to juvenile tarpon in backwater country, to bonefish in Key Biscayne and the Upper Keys.
> 
> ...


your fish kill because of cold weather never occured to me...here in canada we fish till it ices over then drill holes and fish some more lol... but i was shocked to hear how the cold snap has affected the fishery down there....hope it recovers and sane heads do what is needed to keep it healthy..... nice to see how involved you are mook......


----------



## Jigmaster (Apr 3, 2006)

SnookMook said:


> I had to opportunity to speak one on one with Governor Crist today after I covered his tour of freeze damage to citrus groves near Haines City and Davenport.
> 
> I've known Charlie and have been on a first name basis with him for a long time.
> 
> ...




You should have spiked his Red Bull with some Vodka...... you may have been able to spare the Snook closure, with lets say a less desirable Fish like Catfish or stingray.


----------

